# Moving frozen embryos between clinics



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

Have posted this on the FET board but though I would also try here.  Looking for some advice really.

We had a successful fresh cycle resulting in our now 11 month old daughter and are now starting to have thoughts about our 1 frozen embie. But the thing is, we've moved nearly 400 miles away from the clinic where it is stored and are really stuck as to whether to have the embie transferred to a local clinic and have a fet here or for me/us to travel to the previous clinic.

Obviously both have pro's and cons, worried about potential damage in transit v being away from my daughter.

Have an initial consultation with local clinic this week so will be asking for their advice etc but wondered if you lovely ladies have any thoughts?

We've both ruled out putting ourselves through another fresh cycle so this embie is our last chance!! xxx


----------



## K8O (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi

We moved 4 embryos between clinics and there were no issues.  No transit problems etc.  The clinics spoke to each other,  we arranged a courier (one recommended by the clinic we were transferring to) and filled forms in etc.  if I remember the date was organised by the clinics and they let the courier know.  Logistically it is possible!

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Kxx


----------

